# مكن غسيل الكلى فرزينيوس 2008



## موسى الاحمد (10 يوليو 2008)

اخر اصدار لمعايرة اجهزة الكلى نوع فريزينيوس ارجو ان تعم الفائدة 
الموضوع منقول لتعم الفائدة 
تجدون الملف في الرابط التالي ولا تنسونا من دعائكم 
http://w17.easy-share.com/1700873539.html


----------



## مهووووول (10 يوليو 2008)

شكر اخ الموسي , و و فقك الله


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شيا اخي


----------



## فهد الفهاد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي موسى الله يخليك


----------



## ليدي لين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يبدو انه عندي مشكله مع الملفات لم اتمكن من رؤيته


----------



## جويره (19 فبراير 2010)

ارجو معرفة الاعطال الشائعه في وحدة معالجة المياه بقسم الكلي وكيفية التعامل معها
ارجو الرد السريع
ولك مني جزيل الاحترام


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور صديقي لهذا الملف الرائع

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الجنة


----------



## walid2013 (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا ياخى


----------



## ahmadba (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## نور السيد (5 أبريل 2010)

موضوع شيق للغاية:5:


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

